# Gripe Whinge



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

I've noticed that quite a lot of you guys get hot under the collar about various matters (well I do anyway) I thought it would be nice to put them in a thread. 
I shall start the ball rolling with these.
People In checkout lines who pay for £3 of goods with a credit card.

Shopping trolleys left in parking bays. 

Cars not parked between the white lines in parking lots.

People who flob (spit) everywhere.

Chewing gum all over the sidewalk.

Stick on price labels that need a blow lamp to remove them.

People who rush off of airliners to the baggage reclaim then stand 2 inches from it with a trolley and their entire family while you have to battle through the herds to retrieve your suitcase that has arrived first.


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

People who stand at the cash point thinking that an extra zero is going to appear on the balance if they stare at the screen long enough!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Great thread! Heres what angries me.

Patronising teachers

People who contradict themselves (My dad for example..."oh Daniel dont be such a baby.." then next minute "Oh come on Daniel your a grown man now") 

Crazy Frog

Over cautious people

Learner Drivers

The French 

Im sure ill think of more..


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

People who think it's okay to have a full-blown conversation on their mobile while you're trying to serve them!


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

People who cant be arsed to wash their hands after using the shit house


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Toilet doors that you have to pull to open when exiting, handles could be full of germs from people that didnt wash their hands and you have to mess them again after washing yours... (This is a regular gripe of my dads)


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

People who sing along to their walkman on tubes and buses.


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

I confess...I do that


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Oh, People who renew, and keep on renewing the very book you need from the university library! 

Jesus wept! Does it really take _four weeks_ to get what they need out of it!


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> People who think it's okay to have a full-blown conversation on their mobile while you're trying to serve them!


I hate Mobile phones Med and because they ain't fitted with side-tone everybody shouts down the things and its usually to tell someone where they are or what colour Knickers should they buy or worse still in the middle of a restaurant describing how great aunt Hilda's hemorrhoids are playing up again.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Oh, People who renew, and keep on renewing the very book you need from the university library!
> 
> Jesus wept! Does it really take _four weeks_ to get what they need out of it!



Oh hell yeah! I've actually had to scrap entire esseays befor now for that very reason  And heres the rest of my gripes...



People who take ten minutes to get a fiver out of a cash machine.

Militant feminists - I'll believe in sexual equality when you buy me a round! (I dont object to feminism per se, just the really bolshy ones)

Militant anarchists - If you hate authority that much, why do you hand your essays in on time...and ride around in daddy's BMW? (Same proviso as above, Im left-wing meself, but the really bolshy ones just get on my nerves)

People who order a drink at a busy bar, get the drink...and then just bloody stand there having a chat! Get out the way, I need beer!

People who have a go at me for liking heavy music, and say "Rock music is music to slit your wrists to." Two reasons for this: First, I like my music with a little intellectual/emotional content...I mean, what the hell was 'Babycakes' about? And second, the people who say this to me are usually wearing slashed jeans and a t-shirt and have the new System Of A down album on thier iPod, cos those things are cool. I was wearing slashed jeans and litening to System when I was sixteen, and I got battered for it! 

And my absolute biggest hate ever....all the posers at uni who think they're too cool to work and look good cos they're failing. I know people who would kill to come to uni...get these morons out and give the places to people who can make something of themselves!


Thus ends my rant


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Ring tones....ah where to begin. People who think it's okay to try out each and every ring tone on their sim card at maximum volume in a public place.


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

forum members that make asses out of the themselves and need a good kick in the ........


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

> I was wearing slashed jeans and litening to System when I was sixteen, and I got battered for it!



Things do NOT look good for me


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

Dude, dont worry, it's cool now, it wasnt then. All the chavs like System too  I lived in scally central, even liking Green Day was enough to get you started on


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Im not a chav  Liking System gives me popularity


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Personalised number plates, where they have to disguise something to spell out their name - I.E a strategically placed yellow rivet to convert an '8' into an 'O' or, bending over part of a 'N' and combining it with an 'I' to make an 'M'. For the really thick twots who still can't get it, they write their stupid name underneath anyway!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 26, 2005)

Chavved up cars. If you want a fast car that looks unique, why not by a car thats already fast and unique?!


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Girls who write cutesy little 'o's' or hearts where the . of an i should be.


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

Girly girls in general. Im not into my butch types at all, but girls who are 21 but still giggle lots and have thier rooms all done in pink scare the hell out of me. Im 21 for Pete's sake, I grew out of girls like that at 14!!!!!


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

On the other hand - girls who suffer from depression and just lurrve telling everyone chapter and verse about it _all the time!_. Groan as they spill their guts recounting the occasions when they play Mozart's Requiem at 3.00 am as a sop to their self indulgent angst. Not impressed.


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

dude no pink tints in your room right.... ?


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Pink? My room? I'm with B.T on this - at the moment there's a BSA motorbike in pieces there at the moment!


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

sounds by your previous post not just girls but women/men......come see me for counseling............please ! 

bitch, bitch, bitch, yes it is fatiguing alright


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Political Correctness - the best one I've heard recently was 'Differently Abled' 

Hmm, If personally I was in a wheelchair and someone described me as 'Differently Abled' I'd run over their foot!


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

punching them in the balls would be more appra-po


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Ah, but if you were in a wheelchair it would be easier (and more effective) to head-butt them in the nads instead!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Pink? My room? I'm with B.T on this - at the moment there's a BSA motorbike in pieces there at the moment!



Mines got bits of an Epiphone SG scattered about, a couple of guitar amps, a grand-and-a-half worth of hi-fi, and that is cranked right up playing some of the heaviest metal known to mankind. Cutesy girls dont last long in here!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

Well here goes.

I hate:

People that look over my shoulder when I am reading.

People that look at my computer screen while I am typing.

People that pretend to be real metal heads but really are a bunch of high school punks that actually like P-Diddy or Celine Deon but where the Metallica shirts and the black make up to think they are cool. I HATE POSERS! 
*I AM A TRUE RIVET HEAD, YOU ARE NOT LIKE ME!*

(sorry I got carried away on that one there  )

I hate our Maintenance Company, they dont do shit!

I hate girls that where clothes that they really should not be wearing like a 300lb girl wearing a tube top showing her stomach!

I hate ignorant people!

I hate people who are too cowardly to come out and fight instead using terrorist means!

I hate poloticians!

I hate tabloids!

I hate gossip!

I hate Rap music!

I hate people that think they are no it alls but instead really are biased assholes!

*WOW I FEEL BETTER ALLREADY, THANKS!*


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

ah Politicians yes how about a mad Dobby on their back.

FAT chicks in lycra......arg terrible visual and a much too common site here in southern Oregon home of the Platonic Sphere. Every time I come upon a beast as thus I want to play one of the big tractors beepers when they go in reverse......


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

I see it so much on the Military post where I work. All the military wifes!


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

eekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk ................... BarF ! Fat chicks in Camo.....

yes i fully understand, what are they thinking......

they aren't


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

The guy who lives next door keeping me up at 3 in the morning


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 26, 2005)

No they are the wifes of the soldiers wearing spandex tube tops and daisy dukes. It really is sick, I have to hold back the puke everytime.


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

and how old are they.... ? probably shouldn't have asked.

Mossie man :

a good hint to your neighbor

shut up or else; make shure u use pointed boots


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Will do!


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

So you guys wouldn't like a nice plump lass to feed you and keep you warm in winter then?


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

geez man I just about coughed up my pizza......please I am still eating, or I was. GAG it almost reminds me of a certain relative


----------



## BombTaxi (May 26, 2005)

On Dear God, not Lisa Riley! Heres a far better looking (IMHO) ex-member of the Emmerdale cast...


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> So you guys wouldn't like a nice plump lass to feed you and keep you warm in winter then?



 Only if she could open a ketchup bottle with her tounge and wear a long dressing gown


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 26, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> On Dear God, not Lisa Riley! Heres a far better looking (IMHO) ex-member of the Emmerdale cast...



Much Better =D>


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

My hate list is far too long for this thread.


----------



## evangilder (May 26, 2005)

People that balance their checkbooks while at a cash machine. Then when you try clearing your throat or giving them a subtle hint that you are waiting on their sorry ass, they givve you a dirty look.

People that cut in line

Express lines (12 items or less) with a person pushing a FULL CART!

People who speed up when you turn on your turn signal. I give them till the last minute and cut over.

People who turn right from the left turn lane

The asshole in the fast lane...doing 55 MPH!

"Boom cars" Those guys with the huge sub-woofers that want to let the world know they hae them while the damn things are shaking your fillings loose.

There are more...


----------



## trackend (May 26, 2005)

I agree with you Evan those Auto's thumping out some mindless garbage based around a 4/4 time bass drum with a staccato snare roll every 10th bar and some dick head shouting I got a f***ing gun. But most of the time all you can hear is the door panels pumping in and out.

Names given to jobs that try to make them look more high fluting than they are
IE Transport technician = Motor mechanic
Revenue Inspector = Ticket collector
Data input officer = Copy typist
Human resource department = Personnel


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Sanitary technician = Garbage man


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Oh I have a bugbear that I've remembered - Mothers who drive those 4x4 Panzer tanks in the centre of Clifton when they're taking their vile brats to school.

1 - Make the little buggers walk or get a bus - I did.

2 - Look at the pictures below, just at the top of my road, and round the corner. Notice that, surprise, surprise, the streets were _never designed for hulking great 4x4's!_ Result, the traffic flow, which was bad already begins to grind to a standstill. For the countryside they're fine. Hopeless for dense urban areas.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 26, 2005)

Y'know? I've been meaning to ask someone this for ages, but why are certain street lines wavy like that?


----------



## Medvedya (May 26, 2005)

Means you can't park there - otherwise people would park right up to the zebra crossing. The traffic is a real nightmare round here.


----------



## Erich (May 26, 2005)

Med educate me......what's up with the small vehicles parked in opposite directions ? man too much road graffitti for me


----------



## superunknown (May 26, 2005)

Drivers who don't use indicaters - the amount of times I've almost been hit whilst walking near junctions because of morons who don't know what the flashing lights are for.

The term "chav" - I have no idea where this term came from, back in my day we just called them townies, d1ckheads or thick tw*ts. I personally like my brothers name for them, Scroats, more appropriate I think.

School kids who wear Cobain/Nirvana T-shirts - Most of them have no idea who he was or what he was like. Talking crap about how original they were, Pixies, anyone?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

9am lectures, People who's head is so far up their own a*se their adam's apple is actually their nose and overpaid footballers are my pet hates


----------



## superunknown (May 26, 2005)

Don't get me started with footballers  , or any sports personality for that matter. Sports personality = oxymoron

Dumbass chimps, the lot of em.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 26, 2005)

Rugby players have got personalities but that's because they're sportsmen first, personality second


----------



## plan_D (May 26, 2005)

I don't know where to start on my list, I'll get it all together tommorow.


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

Erich said:


> Med educate me......what's up with the small vehicles parked in opposite directions ? man too much road graffitti for me


Officially Erich there not meant to park in the opposite direction to the traffic lane, but usual what happens is if they drive up the road to turn around and face the correct direction by the time they return their parking space has gone so they tend to dive in as soon as they see one.

I have to agree with you Med them Shmuck trucks just dont fit on our roads and 99% of them never go off road anyway whats the point.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

Erich they are in the late 20's and early 30's most of them.

And as for the chick with the cherry print panties..... I did her too!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Uh-huh.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

You got sloppy seconds though!


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)




----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 27, 2005)

Hey its a nasty job but someone has to do it right?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

Nice!   

But what both of you don't realise is that I got there first


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

Here's one, especially for people here in the states. Guys that have those big pick-ups with the lift kits that put them WAY up in the air. You get behnd them in a parking lot and they slow way down to go over speed bumps!


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

Its not a big whinge but a Harrier just buzzed my house and rattled all me windows he's doing approach circuits ready for the air show on Sunday.


----------



## evangilder (May 27, 2005)

Jet noise, the sound of freedom. 8)


----------



## FLYBOYJ (May 27, 2005)

OK - you reminded me!

PEOPLE WHO MOVE NEXT TO AN AIRPORT THEN COMPLAIN ABOUT THE NOISE!


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Jet noise, the sound of freedom. 8)


And the smell of paraffin


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 27, 2005)

Paraffin...THATS a nice smell!


----------



## trackend (May 27, 2005)

I bet you like glue as well Cheesy although I must admit thats something not to be sniffed at ( did I just say that  )


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 27, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Political Correctness - the best one I've heard recently was 'Differently Abled'
> 
> Hmm, If personally I was in a wheelchair and someone described me as 'Differently Abled' I'd run over their foot!




The fapping "Garden Bunny" and "The Ten Suggestions"!


----------



## BombTaxi (May 27, 2005)

What are they?


----------



## mosquitoman (May 27, 2005)

When the guy next door gets stoned with his mates and puts music on really loud at 2 in the morning....like now


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 27, 2005)

BombTaxi said:


> What are they?



"Politically Correct" versions of The Ten Commandments and the Easter Bunny for atheists.

If you don't believe in a religion and its workings, don't steal its parts and rename them.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 27, 2005)

Oh come on now! You have _got_ to be kidding! The "Ten Suggestions"?!  
You're right on the money, GRG! What a crock o' shit!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 28, 2005)

What are they?  Have they fettled the "Suggestions" as well?


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

I can just see it: 

1) Thou art strongly recommended not to kill. 
2) Thee really shouldn't steal.
3) We think it highly inadvisable that thou should covet thy neighbour's wife...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 28, 2005)




----------



## Medvedya (May 28, 2005)

Gotta have a whine about what happened today - I do this little Saturday job at our local dry-cleaners. Guy comes in with this coat, complaining that we put marks on it. Calls me and the female assistant I was with cnuts, and robbers, and keeps repeating the words 'piece of crap'. Boy, I was itching to wrap the pole we use to hook garments off the rails round his ugly balding head. 

Maybe I'm old-fashioned, but talk like that, especially towards girls, is totally out of line, whatever has happened. 

I'm glad to say though, we just asked him to sign the receipt and that we would get the manager to sort it all out, which he did, although adding 'piece of crap' underneath as well - just in case we missed noticing what a complete arseloch he was. 

Far as I'm concerned, if I'm running the shop and he comes in again, he's fecking barred.


----------



## trackend (May 28, 2005)

No What should do Med is find one of those furry caterpillars and let it crawl around the collar even if it is analyzed it will only show spores and nothing to do with a dry cleaners my mate had one of those creatures do it on his coat and the spores got on his neck he looked like Jabber the Hut the next day.


----------



## Medvedya (May 28, 2005)

Nice idea! He he - Originally, I thought that, as we have all his address details, to sign him up for every single mail marketing thing we could find. He goes off on holiday, and when he comes back, he can't open the door due to the massive piles of junk mail that have collected on the doormat!


----------



## trackend (May 28, 2005)

Do it Med. Go on, take him too the cleaners (sorry  )


----------



## evangilder (May 28, 2005)

I still like the old juvenile prank with the dog crap. Gather up some dog poo in a paper bag, set it on fire on his porch. Let it get going a bit and ring the doorbell and get out of there. His instinct will be to stomp out the fire. heheh Works every time.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 28, 2005)

Better yet, fill the bag with your own poo for that added personal touch.


----------



## mosquitoman (May 28, 2005)

Someone on our corridor kept nicking stuff out of our fridge so one guy bought a pot of olives, removed the oil and replaced it if several bodily fluids- it was gone the next day!


----------



## trackend (May 29, 2005)

Had that at work Mossie so one guy voulnteered to do a teenage thing in the toilet while another had a heavy chest cold then we mentioned it in passing in the mess room we found the culprit but he wasnt in a talking mood for some reason (and fairly green).


----------



## mosquitoman (May 29, 2005)

We still haven't found out who it was!


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 29, 2005)

Ive always thought putting laxative in a muffin and getting someone to eat it without them knowing was a good one


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

yes, and could you imagine if you didn't tell them 'till a few hours later, and got that person's class to tell them??


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Damn that would be so hilarious 

 

Ive also thought that throwing a cone in the air and being shot by friendly fire on accident would be pretty funny too


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

yes but it would be understandable if the person throwing the cone didn't think the person shooting would actually shoot.......


----------



## cheddar cheese (May 30, 2005)

Only a complete idiot would think that if it was Martyn shooting though...


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (May 30, 2005)

that's annoyingly true........


----------



## trackend (May 30, 2005)

big gripe. Went to a free airshow at Southend yesterday and the litter left behind was blood ridiculous half eaten burgers and hot dogs all over the sea front all because they where to bleeding lazy to walk 50ft to a bin christ we've got some pig ignorant animals in this country and one other thing because its held over water there's a clearly defined and buoyed exclusion zone for boats and as it was the 21st show you would think everyone would know and what happens some pair of knob heads in a yacht decides they wants to leave the mooring and sail across the display area . The consequence is the display by champion arobatic flyer Will Curtis in his SU26 is knocked on the head cheers you f**king pratts.
I think if they had done it when the Typhoon had been on show they would have been lynched.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

evangilder said:


> Here's one, especially for people here in the states. Guys that have those big pick-ups with the lift kits that put them WAY up in the air. You get behnd them in a parking lot and they slow way down to go over speed bumps!



Something that I hate even more is the people who buy the big pick ups or SUV's and turn them into low riders. I can not stand that. First of all it defeats the purpose of it and the vehicles were not built to be 2 inches off of the ground so you can pimp in it! 8)


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

Also, what's with all that stuff when 'gangstas' adapt the suspension so you can make the car bounce up and down - looks bloody stupid!


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (May 31, 2005)

I saw hydros on a Lexus IS300 a while ago, looked like shite.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

I agree it is completey stupid, about as dumb as wearing your pants around your ankles as the kids today seem to do.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Definitely agree with you there on both counts, Adler. My nephew knows better than to wear pants like that at my house. He found them around his ankles last time.  He wears proper pants when visiting now.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Damn straight I hate that stuff.


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

It looks ridiculous.

Another one...People who just don't get it. They annoy the crap out of everyone and still act like everyone else has a problem. I won't name any names though. I think you know who I mean.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

Hats on sideways and all walking like they've got bad backs or a trick knee. 
God, ain't it cool to look stupid?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

evangilder said:


> It looks ridiculous.
> 
> Another one...People who just don't get it. They annoy the crap out of everyone and still act like everyone else has a problem. I won't name any names though. I think you know who I mean.



Especially when they dont give up. Hes still around my friend.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

I had no idea you felt that way about me.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 31, 2005)

Yeah but we all love you so!


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Not you, you nutty Canuck! I know Adler.


----------



## Nonskimmer (May 31, 2005)

Yeah, I know him. Mustache, flies in helicopters...good fella.


----------



## Medvedya (May 31, 2005)

Just had to add this....



evangilder said:


> Definitely agree with you there on both counts, Adler. My nephew knows better than to wear pants like that at my house. He found them around his ankles last time.  He wears proper pants when visiting now.




As Mr. Leary said; 

"Everyone knows that the underwear goes INSIDE the pants OKAY!"


----------



## evangilder (May 31, 2005)

Excellent point, Med. He's young and impressionable. He's basically a good kid, just needs a little prodding now and again. I just happen to prod a little harder than his wimpy dad.


----------



## trackend (May 31, 2005)

Talking of being impressionable I have a confession when I was young because speedway riding was all the rage we used to put caster oil in our fuel so our bikes smelled like they where running on dope and another trick was to fit a spark plug in the exhaust and wire it up to an ignition coil with a switch on the bars if you turned off the ignition when going along then waited 4 seconds or so the flicked the handle bar switch you could get a 3ft flame out of the end as it backfired. Needless to say I got tugged by the cops and it wrecked the baffles after a short while. so I admit I have had my moments of stupidity the same as alot of the kids do today, but I never went round vandalizing the local area as even then I was aware it was my dads rates that was paying for the facilities.


Nonskimmer said:


> Yeah, I know him. Mustache, flies in helicopters...good fella.


I didn't know he had a Mustache that could actually fly within the confines of a helicopter Skim Amazing  obviously another ingenious US anti hijacking device. A mustache fluttering in your face must be most disconcerting.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 1, 2005)

trackend said:


> I didn't know he had a Mustache that could actually fly within the confines of a helicopter Skim Amazing  obviously another ingenious US anti hijacking device. A mustache fluttering in your face must be most disconcerting.



LOL


----------



## trackend (Jun 9, 2005)

A guy in London has been arrested and is facing extradition to the USA accused of causing $1 billion dollars worth of damage too the government 
by hacking Pentagon NASA secure mainframes. 
He is accused of deleting critical millitary files.
I think he should be bloody well be shot if this is true. Some of the info he wiped may have been harmless and the money side is important but replacable. But I'm sure there is information on there vital to the security and safety of the forces of the US and its allies on active duty around the world . It could have compromised their operations currentlly being carried and put the military guys in very dangerous postions the result of which could end in either accidental or enemy instigated deaths. 
The mans a total PRAT.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 9, 2005)

Amen!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

Agreed he should fry.


----------



## evangilder (Jun 9, 2005)

Me too. Subversion is a serious offense and if it cause a single casualty, he deserves nothing less than the firing squad.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 9, 2005)

The problem is no one will ever really know if he caused any casualties so he should just dig his own grave and die!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 9, 2005)

I read about this yesterday. Just some bored, out of work systems analyst, isn't he? Goes to show you what lengths some hackers will go to.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 9, 2005)

Bored, out of work systems analyst? Hmmm, gosh, does that ring any bells for anyone here?


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 9, 2005)

Hmmmm. 
Security here must be better than I thought. If he could hack into the Pentagon...


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 9, 2005)

......the city of Portsmouth is in _big_ 2MT sized trouble!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 10, 2005)

That is true.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 10, 2005)

Not to mention Bristol, Halifax, Ansbach, Biloxi, Thousand Oaks.... 

Boy, add SAC in Nebraska and that's a pretty credible strike list!


----------



## evangilder (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Changing the subject a bit Yesterday I was threading with Skim at work when I got a phone call that a guy had just jumped in front of a train at the station I can honestly say it was the biggest mess I have seen for years 
He apparently bought a coffee then took off his suit jacket and placed it on the seat next to himself a train came along at 80mph he stood up ran across the platform and jumped into the front of the engine I didnt realise how far you could spread one human being the platform is 120 yds long One leg was 10 yards from the start and they found part of his spine 40 yards off the other end of the platform the engine had a red front instead of yellow and we used 6 buckets of sand on the mess what state of mind must the guy been in to do that.the poor driver who looked in his 20,s was in a right old state I don't think he'll be driving a train anymore.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Good lord! 
What a hell of a thing! I just can't imagine what would be so very bad that anyone would throw themselves in front of a train like that! It baffles me every time.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 10, 2005)

Wow! - When I lived in New York evey so often someone would do that, talk about having a bad day!


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

I feel sorry for his reletives I assume guys the same goes in the States as over here that Life insurance is invalid in the case of suicide


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

It is here.


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Sorry Skim lumping you in with those southern boys


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Eh, whatever. To some we're still British colonists, and to some we're half-assed Yanks, so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

I just see you as Canadians.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks buddy.


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Well Im English through and through well apart from the bit of Scots and Celt and Roman and Viking and Saxon and Norman and Irish and oh balls to it. 
Well Im a World Citizen through and through


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Im a londoner and im okay, I sleep all night and I work all day


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)




----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Bet you don't cut down trees before your lunch or going to the lavatory


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 10, 2005)

Nope, but I do dress in womens clothing and hang around in bars! I have photos....Nonskimmer loves em, dont ya?


----------



## trackend (Jun 10, 2005)

Im more into pressing wild flowers myself


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 10, 2005)

Still wiping my eyes after seeing this one!


----------



## Nonskimmer (Jun 10, 2005)

Nice Med. 



cheddar cheese said:


> I have photos....Nonskimmer loves em, dont ya?


You wish.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Medvedya said:


> Still wiping my eyes after seeing this one!



Finally!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Hell Yeah somebody had to kill that damn frog. I am tired of his songs and his ring tones!


----------



## BombTaxi (Jun 11, 2005)

It Numer 1 over here...I havent listened to the chart for about 6 years, ans stuff like that is the reason why


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh its just as big down here in Germany I really can not stand it.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

I never liked chart music. I started likeing music loads when I was about4 when I found and Elvis Presley cd  I then made the swift transition to classic rock, and now more modern rock and punk stuff.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I just love Rock period all kinds...classic, heavy metal, blackmetal, goth rock, death metal, soft rock, alternative rock, glam rock. I love them all but especially the metal genres.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

I was fine and dandy listening to good ol rock and roll... Led Zep, AC/DC, Sabbath and the like...

Then this band named Metallica came outta California with a Demo, "No Life Till Leather", and then their first Album, "Kill Em All"... 

The rest is History... Changed the way I listen to music, forever...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I agree Metallica is the greatest band to ever play on a stage. Seen them 7 times since 1988 and I will never go back they are my favorite band of all times and always will be. *METALLICA ARE GODS*!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 11, 2005)

Dude just downloaded some of the Metallica songs you mentioned in the other thread and im hooked...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Trust me there is a reason why they are the greatest and most influential heavy metal band of all times. They sell out any stadium anywhere in the world anytime. They Rule!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 11, 2005)

Seen them 3 times - my wife loves em!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I saw them the first time on Nov 22, 1988 on the Damage Inc. Tour. The last time I saw them was Dec. 14, 2003 on the St. Anger Tour.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 11, 2005)

alder said:


> Seen them 7 times since 1988 and I will never go back



you realise that actually sounds negative??


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

I saw them in NYC in the Spring of 1983 before they released Kill Em All.... Dave Mustaine was still with the band...... Ive seen them for each one of their first 5 album tours....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

the lancaster kicks ass said:


> alder said:
> 
> 
> > Seen them 7 times since 1988 and I will never go back
> ...



 Yeah I just realized that, but Ill just leave it and let the humor come out of it.



lesofprimus said:


> I saw them in NYC in the Spring of 1983 before they released Kill Em All.... Dave Mustaine was still with the band



That must have been an awesome show, full of energy. Damn you are lucky. Dave Mustaine was just in Stutgart, Germany at the Longhorn doing a concert but I was seeing Iron Maiden that night so I did not go.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Man ill tell ya, for how fortunate Ive been with catching shows, my younger brother has me beat..... He dated Sean Yseult from White Zombie AND Nia Gordon from Veruca Salt... He's a freak of GIANORMUS proportions....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Lucky man though, he must know some people by now.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Yea... He also dated some chick that was a record producer.... U should see his CD collection... Over 1200 discs now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

Damn!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

Yup.... I have soo many burned discs from him I cant store them all....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 11, 2005)

I still have to buy all of mine. I have to have the jewel case inserts and booklets. I like collecting them.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2005)

I hate having to travel to Central America during the summer.... I am leaving tomorrow for a week, and im hatin it already... Thank god the $$ is good..


----------



## trackend (Jun 12, 2005)

Thats true Les dont come to the UK the exchange rate is toilet $1.82 to the £1 at the moment.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 12, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I still have to buy all of mine. I have to have the jewel case inserts and booklets. I like collecting them.



Yeah me too. I love the art you get on some album covers...


----------



## evangilder (Jun 12, 2005)

lesofprimus said:


> I hate having to travel to Central America during the summer.... I am leaving tomorrow for a week, and im hatin it already... Thank god the $$ is good..



Yikes! Don't forget the bug spray.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

trackend said:


> Thats true Les dont come to the UK the exchange rate is toilet $1.82 to the £1 at the moment.



Try exchanging with the Euro!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

I wish Britain would go over to the Euro. It would make life so much easier.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 13, 2005)

Would it?


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

It would for me anyway. I mean I like the Pund but I think the Euro is much more logical.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

I can tell you dont know much about what the Euro has done! The Euro sucks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

Fair enough  Everyone over to the pound then! 

I dont like the idea of "Pay as you go" driving either.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeah that sucks!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 13, 2005)

The guys on Top Gear said it best. "Why are they trying to reduce congestion? The reason the roads are so packed at that time in the morning is because thats when people need to be at work and get to school!"

Its a seriously crazed idea. When I get a license id much rather pay a fixed yearly rate than pay per mile.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

I understand fixed rate, it helps to rebuild the roads but the per km rate has to suck.


----------



## Medvedya (Jun 13, 2005)

They've gotta do something, because its falling apart at the moment - there's been some delay on the M32 into Bristol, and my mothers only just got back. 

Everybody went ape over the Congestion Charge in London, and said how it was going to destroy the commercial heart of the city, but that didn't happen, and now it's accepted as part of life there. 

You don't need a car in London anyway.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 13, 2005)

Yeap you have the Underground - "Mind the Gap" "Mind the Gap"....


----------



## GermansRGeniuses (Jun 13, 2005)

OR DO THEY? 

*"WHERE THE FUCK'S MY FUCKING TRAIN?"* 


*Edit ~ Yes, I do realize just about everyone and their gran's seen this, but it's pretty funny and merits a repost.*


----------



## Erich (Jun 13, 2005)

SCREW em ALL ! go ride a decent bike and save the environment.

well U may have to leave home 2 hours earlier but......... 8) waiting for the Tour de France and watch Lance Armstrong get his butt chewed.......I doubt it but at least I can hope


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 15, 2005)

Who do you want to win the Tour de France. I dont keep up with it.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

It might work in London and in cities but it doesn't work around the country [Yes, I am talking about the pay as you go driving]. There are places, like this little village called Epworth, that you need to have a car because there's only two buses a day into anywhere civilised...although I shudder at calling Doncaster civilised but at least it's got electric lights...anyway, back to the story....it's like 30-40 miles away from ..<shudder> Doncaster....I hardly see people from Epworth cycling 80 mile a day. 

Anywho, I don't live there...I live 7 miles away from the town center...and the buses are still crap and never on time...


----------



## Clave (Jun 16, 2005)

plan_D said:


> I shudder at calling Doncaster civilised



 I've not been there for years, is it still hideous?


----------



## Clave (Jun 16, 2005)

Oh...

And what does it mean by: 'you have exceeded the alloted amount of posts and will not earn anything for this post'


----------



## plan_D (Jun 16, 2005)

Is it still hideous? When was the last time you were here? No matter...when ever you were last here, trust me it's even worse.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 16, 2005)

Clave said:


> Oh...
> 
> And what does it mean by: 'you have exceeded the alloted amount of posts and will not earn anything for this post'



It means you will not recieve any kills or unconfirmed kills for a little while.


----------



## Clave (Jun 17, 2005)

Ahh, understood...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 17, 2005)

It happens to everyone.


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Jun 17, 2005)

even if CC doesn't quite grasp that......


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, I grasp you firmly enough.... 


Why am I like this?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

That will never be answered.


----------



## trackend (Jun 19, 2005)

Your lucky Adler there's a bit more space between you and them I'm only a couple of hundred miles away


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 19, 2005)

I will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## trackend (Jun 20, 2005)

Found some gripes from US pilots
Maintenance complaints submitted by US Air Force pilots and the replies from the ground crews. 

(P) Left inside main tire almost needs replacement 
(S) Almost replaced left inside main tire 

(P) Test flight OK, except autoland very rough, 
(S) Autoland not installed on this aircraft 

(P) #2 Propeller seeping prop fluid, 
(S) #2 Propeller seepage normal - #1 #3 and #4 propellers lack normal seepage 

(P) Something loose in cockpit 
(S) Something tightened in cockpit 

(P) Evidence of leak on right main landing gear 
(S) Evidence removed 

(P) DME volume unbelievably loud 
(S) Volume set to more believable level 

(P) Dead bugs on windshield 
(S) Live bugs on order 

(P) IFF inoperative 
(S) IFF always inoperative in OFF mode 

(P) Friction locks cause throttle levers to stick 
(S) That's what they're there for 

(P) Number three engine missing 
(S) Engine found on right wing after brief search 

(P) Aircraft handles funny 
(S) Aircraft warned to straighten up, -fly right- and be serious 

(P) Target Radar hums 
(S) Reprogrammed Target Radar with the words


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 20, 2005)

LMAO


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

Very good. I was flying the other day and one of my pilots complained that his shoulder harness inertial real would not unlock. So when we landed I went and got a new inertial real to replace it out and I thought wait a minute shouldn't I troubleshoot this first. You would think that with a basic seat belt you would not need to trouble shoot. Well I played around with it and put the the system into auto lock and it worked. He had it in manual lock the whole time which keeps the restraint locked. If it is in auto lock you can move around and then in the "Oh Shit!" situations it locks up so you are stuck in your seat. The thing never needed to be replaced he just did not know how to operate it. 

It really pissed me off because I feel they should no how to operate there own equipment. We get a lot of complaints like the ones you see up there.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2005)

From another post, I thought it also fit here......

An A-4 driver once reported a squawk on an aircraft stating the "Relief tube was too short." The corrective in the "Vids Maf" form was something like "relief tube and system checked for proper installation. Entire Airframes department performed an actual functional test of tube with no problems. It is recommended that the writer of this discrepancy contact medical to report that he is anatomically inferior to normal Naval maintenance personnel. Perhaps a relief tube extender may be authorized."


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

LOL that is good.

One of my pilots used to be a Harrier mechanic in the Marines and he told me about a pilot that wrote up a fault stating "Sounds like little man in engine with a hammer."

Well they could not find any noises or fault so they signed it off as "Took hammer away from little man."


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> LOL that is good.
> 
> One of my pilots used to be a Harrier mechanic in the Marines and he told me about a pilot that wrote up a fault stating "Sounds like little man in engine with a hammer."
> 
> Well they could not find any noises or fault so they signed it off as "Took hammer away from little man."


----------



## trackend (Jun 20, 2005)

Brilliant guys


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I have fortunatly not had any complaints like that or I would probably hit my pilots.

One good one was one of the mechanics wrote up a circle red x after removing my blades for a phase inspection and wrote up as restricting it from flight! That really got me, I dont think anyone was going to try and fly it with the blades removed. I know I wasn't.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 20, 2005)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I have fortunatly not had any complaints like that or I would probably hit my pilots.
> 
> One good one was one of the mechanics wrote up a circle red x after removing my blades for a phase inspection and wrote up as restricting it from flight! That really got me, I dont think anyone was going to try and fly it with the blades removed. I know I wasn't.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 20, 2005)

I guess some people just dont think about things.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)

Working on GA aircraft, its amazing what some mechanics put in the logbooks!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

I can believe it. There always seems to be some nutcases out there.


----------



## plan_D (Jun 21, 2005)

Like the electrician who my dad used to work with that would put "Altimeter fuck-ed" and such.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

I did that one time actually. I signed off a fault that was entered wrong and needed to be reentered as "HMU has shit!" I did not mean to do it, I was just writing what was on my mind and well needless to say production control had a fun time tearing me a new butt hole the next day.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)

What gets me is when mechanics write hobbs meter or Tach time instead of actual airframe or engine time in the log books. I've tried to explain to them the difference between the two and also try to explain that tachometers and hobbsmeters go bad and can be changed before the airplane "dies." When I still get a "deer in the headlight look" I want to either smack them with a 2 x 4 or turn them into the FAA because either way they don't know what they're doing!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

LOL, they probably were trained by the military!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 21, 2005)

Possibly!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 21, 2005)

Would not surpise me, some of these guys here scare me.


----------



## cheddar cheese (Jun 23, 2005)

Things I hate about everybody...

1.
People who point at their wrist while asking for the time...
I know where my watch is pal, where the f*ck is yours? Do I point at my crotch when I ask where the toilet is?

2.
People who are willing to get off their arse to search the entire room for the TV remote because they refuse to walk to the TV and change the channel manually.

3.
When people say "Oh you just want to have your cake and eat it too".
F*cking right! What good is a cake if you can't eat it?

4.
When people say "it's always the last place you look".
Of course it is. Why the f*ck would you keep looking after you've found it? Do people do this? Who and where are they?

5.
When people say while watching a film "did you see that?".
No tosser, I paid 10 quid to come to the cinema and stare at the f*cking floor.

6.
People who ask "Can I ask you a question?".
Didn't really give me a choice there, did you sunshine?

7.
When something is 'new and improved!'.
Which is it? If it's new, then there has never been anything before it. If it's an improvement, then there must have been something before it.

8.
When people say "life is short".
What the f*ck?? Life is the longest damn thing anyone ever f*cking does!! What can you do that's longer?

9.
When you are waiting for the bus and someone asks, "Has the bus come yet?".
If the bus came would I be standing here, Knobhead?

10.
People who say things like 'My eyes aren't what they used to be'.
So what did they used to be? Ears? Wellington boots?

11.
When you're eating something and someone asks 'Is that nice?'
No it's really revolting - I always eat stuff I hate.

12.
People who announce they are going to the toilet.
Thanks, that's an image I really didn't need.

13.
McDonalds staff who pretend they don't understand you unless you insert the 'Mc' before the item you are ordering...
It has to be a McChicken Burger, NOT just a Chicken Burger you get blank looks. Well I'll have a McStraw and jam it in your McEyes you Mcf*cking McTosser.

14.
When you’re involved in a accident and someone asks 'are you alright?'
Yes fine thanks, I'll just pick up my limbs and be off.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 23, 2005)

> 12.
> People who announce they are going to the toilet.


I cant freakin stand that!!!!!!!!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jun 24, 2005)

LOL that is funny stuff.


----------

